# Everybody meet Gage



## sportrider24 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just wanted to introduce the newest member of my family. Our 8 week old yellow lab Gage.


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG!!!! How adorable!!!!!!! Enjoy


----------



## Jumpshorsez (Jul 26, 2008)

That has to be one of the cutest things I've ever seen! Fed-Ex him to Arkansas please!


----------



## Allydog (Jun 14, 2008)

he's so cute!!!!


----------



## sportrider24 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks !!! Our first night went pretty good and he listens pretty good for an 8 week old pup.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

sweet pup!


----------



## LunarFlame (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh goodness! What a sweetie! Congrats!


----------



## sportrider24 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks to all. I do have a question though. I plan on taking Gage with me where ever I can. I really want to train him good. Could I get the training I need from a local Petsmart or is the general consensis that I would be much better off with private lessons or some other type of multiple dog training place ? I don't want to waste money on Petsmart training if it's really not worth it.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I am taking Daja to Petsmart and I think it will give you the basics that you need. They have puppy, beginners, intermediate so I think it would be worth the investment. I like the guy that is teaching my class and I personally, have learned how to better train my other 2, who know the basics but I need to get everyone under better control. That 3rd one really made a difference in the dynamics of my home. Check out the instructors at your PetsMart and don't be afraid to ask questions about them.

Good luck and keep those pictures coming. He is so cute...can you send him to Texas instead of Arkansas?


----------



## sportrider24 (Nov 3, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I am taking Daja to Petsmart and I think it will give you the basics that you need. They have puppy, beginners, intermediate so I think it would be worth the investment. I like the guy that is teaching my class and I personally, have learned how to better train my other 2, who know the basics but I need to get everyone under better control. That 3rd one really made a difference in the dynamics of my home. Check out the instructors at your PetsMart and don't be afraid to ask questions about them.
> 
> Good luck and keep those pictures coming. He is so cute...can you send him to Texas instead of Arkansas?


I asked Gage if he would like to go to Texas or Arkasas. He says he would like to stay here in Florida. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable, what a happy boy he looks to be! Will enjoy watching him grow and mature, he will be a looker!


----------



## MistRiver (Jul 11, 2008)

I am taking one of my dogs to petsmart classes and was happy enough with it until I ended up at a place with a really good trainer for my other puppy and the difference in how much we get from the class in enormous. The price difference is only 20 dollars for two months too. Do'h! I'd look around first and see what there is.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Gage is a real cutie. Looks like a happy puppy.


----------



## sportrider24 (Nov 3, 2007)

I guess it just varries from trainer to trainer. I'll have to meet with some different trainers before I decide. Thanks !!!


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my gosh.....I better not find out where you live.....I want him! He is soooo adorable! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

sportrider24 said:


> I asked Gage if he would like to go to Texas or Arkasas. He says he would like to stay here in Florida. Thanks for the compliments.


Yeh, sure you did...you promised alll kinds of stuff to get him to stay there l'll be. better treat him right or you'll have a passel of people from Tx and AR comeing to steal him! He is a keeper!


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

INTENSELY CUTE puppy! Him and Atlas need a play date.


----------



## sportrider24 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just thought I'd give an update. Gage is sure getting big. He's 5 months old now. I'm doing the petsmart classes but I'm not real happy with them. They basically show you a few commands and then it's up to you to train. Not saying this is really bad but I could have gotten this training from a $19.99 DVD rather than a $120 class.


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

Gage just keeps getting cuter!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Very adorable! I love yellow labs, especially at that age!!!


----------



## sportrider24 (Nov 3, 2007)

He loves to lay on the back of my lazy boy. If he gains another 10 pounds he's going to loose his spot. I don't think it will support much more weight.


----------



## DogLover15 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hes sooooo adorable!!


----------



## sportrider24 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just an update. Here's gage at 8 months old. He is almost 9 months now and weighs 59 lbs. I'm going to schedule him into the vet for neutering in the next week or two.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Aw, he's adorable! Look at that face. Enjoy your new pup.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

He looks great!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

He's growing up nicely  Did you ever find classes that you liked better?


----------



## sportrider24 (Nov 3, 2007)

I did the petsmart classes but quit with 2 more lessons to go. He wasn't learning anything that I had already worked with him on myself. All and all, hes doesn't get in too much trouble so I haven't persued any more training. He does like to take my dish towels and run outside with them. He doesn't chew them up though. He just wants me to chase him.

I do have a new question for all though. I'm scheduling him for neutering next week. Should I expect any changes in behavior after he heals ? Example: Will he loose energy ? I don't want him to become out of shape. I wouldn't mind a little less energy but I don't want him to become a little floor potato either.

Also, I have a 11 yr old female min pin that he terrorizes constantly. He's not aggressive towards her. He is either just trying to play or is after a little doggie lovin'. I really hope that the neutering will minimize his behavior towards her. The poor girl has no interest in him at all.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad you guys are getting along well 



sportrider24 said:


> I do have a new question for all though. I'm scheduling him for neutering next week. Should I expect any changes in behavior after he heals ? Example: Will he loose energy ? I don't want him to become out of shape. I wouldn't mind a little less energy but I don't want him to become a little floor potato either.
> 
> Also, I have a 11 yr old female min pin that he terrorizes constantly. He's not aggressive towards her. He is either just trying to play or is after a little doggie lovin'. I really hope that the neutering will minimize his behavior towards her. The poor girl has no interest in him at all.


My answer to both questions would be the same -- don't expect any behavior changes due to neutering (other than when he's still recovering from sedation/sore, of course). Keeping up his activity level and training with do far more than anything else. Not saying he won't change at all, but IME most dogs don't.


----------



## sportrider24 (Nov 3, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Glad you guys are getting along well
> 
> 
> 
> My answer to both questions would be the same -- don't expect any behavior changes due to neutering (other than when he's still recovering from sedation/sore, of course). Keeping up his activity level and training with do far more than anything else. Not saying he won't change at all, but IME most dogs don't.


So you don't think he will loose the desire to terrorize my min pin? I'm pretty sure his frustration is that he's trying to mate with her (I think anyway). It's had to tell because he is so much larger than her (60 vs 7.5 lbs).


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

sportrider24 said:


> So you don't think he will loose the desire to terrorize my min pin? I'm pretty sure his frustration is that he's trying to mate with her (I think anyway). It's had to tell because he is so much larger than her (60 vs 7.5 lbs).


Assuming she's not in heat, he's probably not attempting to mate her. Dogs mount each other for social hierarchy reasons as well. And yes, I would be concerned about it too. 

The neutering *may* help, but regardless you need to manage the situation by setting boundaries on what they can and cannot do, and if necessary, keeping them separate when you are not there to directly supervise them.


----------



## sportrider24 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks. I am trying to manage the situation. I also have a room in my house fenced with a hole just big enough for the min pin to fit through. So there is a room that she can get some peace in when I can't supervise them together.


----------

